# NEW! FALCON FEATHERLITE! 60-70% LIGHTER THAN OTHERS at DISCOUNT PRICES



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*NEW* FALCON FEATHERLITE STABILIZERS from Bernie’s Control Freak Stabilizers.
After hearing “I want to balance my bow, but I don’t want it to weigh a ton”, we responded to that with the LiteHawk, an ultralite 3.4 oz for a 30” rod (.795” dia.) weave pattern stabilizer. We engineered connectors that were 3 times lighter for the front rod than any others out there (only .4 oz. for a pair) by cutting out all unnecessary aluminum, (our new “gun cylinder” design) but still keeping the structural integrity. 

This design was such a success, we decided to push it to a new level, never before seen in the archery market. Thanks to a proprietary design.... low resin/high carbon construction and a .75” diameter, we were able to cut out 30% more weight and still have a superior stiffness-to-weight ratio, with ultralite construction. The result.... *THE NEW FALCON FEATHERLITE* is a ridiculously light 2.2 oz. for a 30” rod. THIS IS THE LIGHTEST CARBON STABILIZER EVER PRODUCED FOR ARCHERY and is 60-70% lighter than most competitors’ rods.

Available to AT members: front rods are: $103 for 25”, $105 for 27", $109 for 30” and $114 for 35”. The 25” weighs 1.9 oz., the 27" weighs 2.0 oz., the 30” weighs 2.2 oz. and the 35” weighs only 2.5 oz.
Available to AT members: side rods are: $46 for 10”, $46 for 12”, $52 for 12” and our new length $52 for 16” The 10” weighs 1.2 oz., the 12” weighs 1.3 oz., the 14” weighs 1.4 oz and the 16” weighs only 1.5 oz. (Weights and dampeners are sold separately.)

*Staff shooters are now being signed up to rep these new rods and can get even lower prices. (Call for more info.)*

The FALCON FEATHERLIGHT uses the same weight system as the Litehawk. The stack weights are 1” dia. in ½” oz. and 1 oz. The 3 oz., 4 oz., 5 oz., 6 oz., and 8 oz. weights are 1¾” in dia. The 1¾” weights are countersunk to take a flathead screw. They are all available in 2 finishes: chrome or wet-look black powder coating.
The AT price for the 1” weights are $5.00 each. AT prices for the 1¾” weights are as follows: 
3 oz.= $12, 4 oz.= $13, 5 oz.= $14, 6 oz.= $15, 8 oz.= $17 

We don’t take PM orders, so please call 614-322-1038 10AM-7PM EST time 7 days a week to order.
As always, the FALCON FEATHERLITE is covered under our 30 day money back guarantee.

So, stop fighting your bow weight and ... LITE-N-UP!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Are there any staff shooter positions open?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

hoytlifer said:


> Are there any staff shooter positions open?


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## habablashaska (Dec 1, 2012)

Are these as stiff as a bee stinger premier stabilizer? If u know.. also the 30 day money bak is for defects? Or anything.. thx 
-jon


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

habablashaska said:


> Are these as stiff as a bee stinger premier stabilizer? If u know.. also the 30 day money bak is for defects? Or anything.. thx
> -jon


ANYTHING...call me at 6144046963 or 16143221038 and we'll talk about which stab is best for you...I have 5 different stiffnesses.
The Falcon has a defection of .151 in.(ABOUT 1/6TH OF AN INCH) with 25lbs.(thats pounds NOT onces!) hanging in the middle of a 28in. span ....Is that stiff enough???


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

These are the greatest making the bow just sit theirs never better than they are now thanks Bernie for such a fine product


Staff shooter for Bernies control freak stabalizers Falcon Feather Lite stabs
Hoyt Vantage Elite cedar hill strings
Sureloc supreme sight. brite sight pro tuner rest. T.R.U. Ball 360 release & HT release 
Visit www.robinhoodvideos.com


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Joe Schnur said:


> These are the greatest making the bow just sit theirs never better than they are now thanks Bernie for such a fine product
> 
> 
> Staff shooter for Bernies control freak stabalizers Falcon Feather Lite stabs
> ...


Thanks, for the kind words. Post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TheJBoss (Aug 23, 2012)

Just got my new falcon feather lite stabilizers installed on my 2013 PSE Dominator 3D. That feel great, super light and quality. Excited to get out and shoot for score tomorrow!

Thanks Bernie for the guidance and speedy shipping!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

TheJBoss said:


> Just got my new falcon feather lite stabilizers installed on my 2013 PSE Dominator 3D. That feel great, super light and quality. Excited to get out and shoot for score tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Bernie for the guidance and speedy shipping!


Cool pics!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Great rods works so well on my bow got mine from Bernie at Vegas


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

